# Kavanaugh



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So......will he be confirmed or not?

What say all of you? :watching:


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes. It’s become purely political at this point. The Republicans have gotten themselves into a no win spot now. They want to appear to give credence to the women who have made allegations, but since Feinstein sat on the first accusation letter for 6 weeks before announcing it, she threw it all into a political battle now. The Republicans just want some cover to protect them from claims of not paying any attention to the acquisations, but they have to vote to confirm now unless something really strange comes out in the hearings on Thursday.

After that, they should be charging Feinstein with withholding information crucial to a Senate committee investigation.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I hope so. The democrats have used this same play book since 2012 against Herman Cain. When all else fails accuse of sexual misconduct, if they don't quit with one drip out three more one at a time. They tried with Trump but he would not play their game and won.
Feinstein needs to be censured for not following rules of order with the letter, she should have brought it up 7 weeks earlier.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The question is not so much whether Judge Kavanaugh will be confirmed, but rather whether or not the Democrats' delaying tactics will have any effect, one way or the other.
The Democrats seem to believe that if they can delay the hearing on Kavanaugh until after the mid-term election in November, there will be sufficient new Democrat members of Congress to override the Republicans.

I believe that the claims of the (now) _three_ women complaining against Kavanaugh's supposed "sexual predation" will pretty quickly be shown to be baseless and fabricated, but also that it is entirely possible that the hearings will be delayed as the Democrats have planned.
I also believe that the Democrat campaign against Kavanaugh will turn around and bite them in their collective posterior. Republican voters are already so outraged by the Democrats' delaying maneuver that they will flock to the polls and defeat those Democrats running for Congressional office.

Thus, I believe that, finally, Kavanaugh will indeed be confirmed.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Our Republic has been under attack for quite some time now.... The democratic party is largely responsible for the attack.... They are hell bent on turning America into a democracy so they can achieve their goal of total control of the country....... We are in a never ending battle and need to stay vigilant.........


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Each time I see the lefty prevaricators make a statement on the news on this subject, I consider the hypocrisy of what they say vs what they do. They could not give a fat rats ass about any victims (or survivors as they like to say) , They want Roe vs Wade, sanctuary cities and states, and socialism. Their plans can not be realized if we have decent people on the Supreme Court. 

I am sick and tired of those who think baby murder, sodomy, cross gender identity, illegal aliens, and tactics like we are seeing used against a decent man (Kavenaugh) are the path to our future as Americans.

I pray that the Friday vote happens and that Brett is confirmed despite the bullshit!

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

News flash! Senator Chuck Grassley has a timeline on the Kavenaugh hearing that includes a sworn confession from a fellow who thinks that Christine Baisely-Ford confused himself with Brett Kavenaugh. B.S.? I don't know, but the other side is most certainly playing loose with the facts.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

goldwing said:


> ...I am sick and tired of those who think baby murder, sodomy, cross gender identity, illegal aliens, and tactics like we are seeing used against a decent man (Kavenaugh) are the path to our future as Americans...


I don't believe that abortion (especially in the first trimester) is "baby murder," and I also really don't care what consenting adults do in private congress.
However, at the same time, I'm not the least bit happy about turning playful adolescent sexual experimentation into a forced and permanent "life-style" choice in the name of the "expansion of gender politics."
While I also strongly disagree with illegal immigration, I recognize that, in the US, it has more to do with the blind eye that Congress turns toward foreign workers who desire only to bring home a little money, than it does with actual immigration.
And, sure as Hell, I am most strongly against the tactics used by _both_ sides of the Congressional aisle to vilify the opposition, to make compromise impossible, and to place unnecessary roadblocks in the path of necessary change.

I think that in the Kavanaugh matter, the Democrats are acting like foolish, petulant children, and the Republicans are cowards, unnecessarily behaving as if they were powerless and running scared.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I believe grabbing a baby's skull on the way out of moma and then crushing it is murder Steve.

Oh yeah he will be confirmed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Each time I see the lefty prevaricators make a statement on the news on this subject, I consider the hypocrisy of what they say vs what they do. They could not give a fat rats ass about any victims (or survivors as they like to say) , They want Roe vs Wade, sanctuary cities and states, *and socialism*. Their plans can not be realized if we have decent people on the Supreme Court.
> 
> I am sick and tired of those who think baby murder, sodomy, cross gender identity, illegal aliens, and tactics like we are seeing used against a decent man (Kavenaugh) are the path to our future as Americans.
> 
> ...


Democrats are the lowest form of life on the face of the earth. Absolutely nothing and I mean nothing is beneath them. This whole entire fiasco regarding Judge Kavanaugh is proof of that. They're out to destroy every principle this country was founded on in order to create a socialist aristocracy of which they will have absolute power and control over every aspect of our lives.



> There are 8 levels of control that must be obtained before you are able to create a socialist state. The first is the most important.
> 
> 1 Healthcare-control healthcare and you control the people.
> 
> ...


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I think that in the Kavanaugh matter, the Democrats are acting like foolish, petulant children, and *the Republicans are cowards, unnecessarily behaving as if they were powerless and running scared*.


Steve, the above statement is spot on, especially the part I hi-lited!.

The RINOs need to grow a set, and do their jobs. They should have stayed the course, and called for the confirmation vote as originally scheduled. It is apparent feinstein purposely sat on this. NOW they want to bring more of these "extreme liberal actors", I mean victims forward. The dems are probably going to see this blow up in their faces in November.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

He will be confirmed.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am hopeful but not as sure as many because of the rinos and 2 Trump hater in the senate.


----------



## kf5tex.jt (Sep 18, 2018)

I think we should put all the republicans and democrats on an island. Give each a knife and let them settle everything. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The hearings remind me of Jerry Springer or the morey show


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

> Democrats are the lowest form of life on the face of the earth. Absolutely nothing and I mean nothing is beneath them. This whole entire fiasco regarding Judge Kavanaugh is proof of that. They're out to destroy every principle this country was founded on in order to create a socialist aristocracy of which they will have absolute power and control over every aspect of our lives.


This is a lot more than a fiasco. The communists are attempting to not only prevent Judge Kavanaugh from the SC they are out to destroy him, his family, and any future Republican who supports the US Constitution.

This is just a continuation of the Judge Bork, Thomas, and others hate filled play book.

But they just loved Clinton and Senator Kennedy, who not only was a drunk, a womaniser and who knows what else but murdered a young girl. No hearings on that. No FBI investigation. He went on to become the lion of the senate!

I believe Judge Kavanaugh will get confirmed. I just hope the good Judge and his family can get through all this hate and move on with their lives.

My hope, as others have stated, is that the good folks of our country can see what is going on and tell their representatives, that have forced this on the good judge and our nation, that this is not America.

God bless the USA.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> Democrats...[are]...out to destroy every principle this country was founded on in order to create a socialist aristocracy of which they will have absolute power and control over every aspect of our lives.


Um, no...
They _think_ that they're creating a socialist aristocracy.
But history tells us that the first, all-aristocratic set of "revolutionaries" very quickly find themselves purged by the poorer, less-well-educated, power hungry political activists.
The would-be socialist aristocrats then find themselves very terminally adobe-walled, along with the educated middle class.

Then the power-hungry political activists create a "nomenklatura" upper class of dictators and their henchmen, with special privileges, special food, special dwellings, and the arbitrary power of life and death over everybody else, including the working class whose "paradise" it's supposed to be.

Don't believe me? See the history of the Soviet Union, of Cuba, of East Germany, and also, at the present time, of Venezuela.
Do you really believe that Venezuela's Maduro doesn't have any of the toilet paper that working-class Venezuelans can't get at any price?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Finally Graham said some thing intelligent today.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Republicans seem to have said many useful, intelligent, and meaningful things today.
And the Democrats have been sleazebags, as usual. Blumenthal from Connecticut stands out, in this manner.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Unfortunately if he is confirmed I believe the republican party will pay the price in the mid-term elections.......

Damned if you do and damned if you don't situation..............


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> Unfortunately if he is confirmed I believe the republican party will pay the price in the mid-term elections.......
> 
> Damned if you do and damned if you don't situation..............


I think quite the opposite. 
Kavanaugh will be confirmed.
The Republicans will do quite well in mid-terms.
There will be a significant change in Democratic Congressional Leadership following mid-terms.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I watched most of it today. I do believe he will be confirmed, but I also believe he lied.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Republicans seem to have said many useful, intelligent, and meaningful things today.
> And the Democrats have been sleazebags, as usual. Blumenthal from Connecticut stands out, in this manner.


When he asked for a FBI investigation I thought yes for " Stolen Valor" charges against him.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tip said:


> I think quite the opposite.
> Kavanaugh will be confirmed.
> The Republicans will do quite well in mid-terms.
> There will be a significant change in Democratic Congressional Leadership following mid-terms.


I think that if the folks that pay attention to this and are clever enough to know what happened vote, the "BLUE WAVE" may be a ripple.

GW


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I watched most of it today. I do believe he will be confirmed, but I also believe he lied.


I'm pretty sure she lied.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*the truth but refuses to testify........* :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> I'm pretty sure she lied.


I know women lie. Not as much as men, but they do all the same. I just don't see her putting herself and her family all thru this for no good reason.

And, dollars to doughnuts, Kavanuagh had some drinking issues when he was younger. He played it down, but I bet he had his hands full at times.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheReaper said:


> I'm pretty sure she lied.


Deleted! Double post.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I just don't see her putting herself and her family all thru this for no good reason.


While she may very well be telling the truth more than likely we will never know........

As to putting her and her family that is another issue..... Being as she is a human being she is capable of doing it just to stop his nomination...... She wouldn't be the first person to every make false accusations...... Like I said we will never know........


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I just don't see her putting herself and her family all thru this for no good reason.


Deleted, double post.............
Seems I caught what Paratrooper had............:mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...And, dollars to doughnuts, Kavanuagh had some drinking issues when he was younger. He played it down, but I bet he had his hands full at times.


Will all those people who did wild and stupid things, both in high school and when a freshman in college, please stand up?

OK. Now, are you gonna place a value judgement upon what Kavanaugh might've done, back when he was young and foolish, and use that to disqualify him from his obvious mature probity of 30 years later?

Oh... And by the way, where was Dr. Baiseley-Ford when Kavanaugh was being appointed to the second-highest court in the land?
Why didn't she complain back then?
And why didn't anyone hear from those other two women?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I know women lie. Not as much as men, but they do all the same. I just don't see her putting herself and her family all thru this for no good reason.
> 
> And, dollars to doughnuts, Kavanuagh had some drinking issues when he was younger. He played it down, but I bet he had his hands full at times.


I suspect women lie more than men. As for putting herself through all of this, she does have an ax to grind with Kavanaugh. [hope I get this right] Seems her parents ran into some problems with their home and I think a foreclosure. It went to court and the judge ruled in favor of the lender. The Judge was Kavanaugh's mom. Like I said, I hope I got that right.

This whole thing on the side of the accusers doesn't pass the smell test. And some in the media have gone so far to claim it was attempted rape. They should look up what that actually means. Still, I don't buy the assertions of Ford or the other accusers. It just smells to high heaven.

I know that if something like this ever happened to me, that I was falsely accused of something I didn't do, I would be praying that my accusers met with an untimely death. Very few things enrage me more than being accused of something I didn't do.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

> as usual. Blumenthal from Connecticut stands out, in this manner.


Yeah, this is the guy who served in combat during the VIetnam war.

Oh I forgot, I never left the country while serving in the reserves. My bad!

Stolen valor should be a crime.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I know women lie. Not as much as men, ...


What are you basing that on? Have there been studies that support the conjecture? I'm curious.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

joepeat said:


> What are you basing that on? *Have there been studies that support the conjecture?* I'm curious.


I was going to pose that question, too, but I don't have a clue how any type of objective study could be conducted and be relatively accurate with something like this.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, no...
> *They think that they're creating a socialist aristocracy.*
> But history tells us that the first, all-aristocratic set of "revolutionaries" very quickly find themselves purged by the poorer, less-well-educated, power hungry political activists.
> The would-be socialist aristocrats then find themselves very terminally adobe-walled, along with the educated middle class.
> ...


They are creating a socialist aristocracy. It may not be completed during our lifetime but this country will get there. Each time there is a Democrat administration we take two steps further towards that goal, the Republicans only one step back at the very least a temporary reprieve.



> "We will bury you!" is a phrase that was used by Soviet premier Nikita Khrushchev while addressing Western ambassadors at a reception at the Polish embassy in Moscow on November 18, 1956. The phrase was originally translated into English by Khrushchev's personal interpreter Viktor Sukhodrev.
> 
> Khrushchev specifically said: "About the capitalist states, it doesn't depend on you whether or not we exist. If you don't like us, don't accept our invitations, and don't invite us to come to see you. Whether you like it or not, history is on our side. We will bury you!" His rant prompted the envoys from twelve NATO nations and Israel to leave the room of the Polish embassy.--https://quizzclub.com/trivia/what-cold-war-leader-said-we-will-bury-you-to-a-room-filled-with-ambassadors-from-western-nations/answer/95042/


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

joepeat said:


> What are you basing that on? Have there been studies that support the conjecture? I'm curious.


I'm basing it on my own experience of being a cop for 30 yrs. No studies, no university involved, no pie charts, no nothing. Just my own face to face encounters, and knowing the outcomes of such first-hand.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I want to know if taxpayers pay for the democrats acting lessons?


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> I'm basing it on my own experience of being a cop for 30 yrs. No studies, no university involved, no pie charts, no nothing. Just my own face to face encounters, and knowing the outcomes of such first-hand.


Then it's just conjecture, your own point of view. Experience is subjective and depends on who is doing the experiencing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

joepeat said:


> Then it's just conjecture, your own point of view. Experience is subjective and depends on who is doing the experiencing.


Never said that it wasn't. But, it being my own experience, I trust it more than some off the wall, government funded study, done by some no name university, and a focus group or two.

I will also say that it's been my life long observation. Females just lie less than males do.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> I was going to pose that question, too, but I don't have a clue how any type of objective study could be conducted and be relatively accurate with something like this.


Lol, most women would lie about lying. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

If Dr. Ford was a Republican no one would give a shit, especially the Democrats.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmmmm, if he is lying and she is lying does the degree matter that much..... Just saying........


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I wondering how much Coke gave her for sitting that opened coke bottle in front of everybody in America,,,, LOL


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

crewchief said:


> I wondering how much Coke gave her for sitting that opened coke bottle in front of everybody in America,,,, LOL


Yeah, I found that interesting as well. I think that's the 1st time I've ever seen anyone testify before anyone or anything, and have a bottle of soda as their choice of drink.

Don't get me wrong, I like both Coke and Pepsi. Mountain Dew too! :drinkers:


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Ted Cruz was drinking a Diet Coke during the hearing. Coke was getting some advertisement whether they paid or not.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Since they got her favorite drink I wonder how many of those water glasses actually had water in them? Just wondering


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> So......will he be confirmed or not?
> 
> What say all of you? :watching:


Leave it to the incorruptible FBI to get to the bottom of it. How can there be an investigation into nothing?

Dr. Ford doesn't know when it was. She doesn't know where she was. She doesn't remember who was there. She doesn't know how she got there. She doesn't know how she got home 6 to 8 mikes away.

She left her 14 year old girlfriend behind with these so-called predators. She never asked her little friend (in 36 years) if anything similar happened to her after she left her at this party she was almost raped. Did her friend never ask where she went or why she left her?

She remember's she was at some sht whole of a house allegedly with well-off Brett Kavanaugh and his friend Mark who has conveniently suffered through years of addiction.

She says she has a fear of flying, but has no problem jet-setting all over the world while on vacation and for hobbies.

She doesn't know who paid for her hotel or polygraph. It may or may not have been on the afternoon of her grandmothers funeral. She doesn't know who the took the Polygraph but it was only two questions, neither of which Brett Kavanaugh was mentioned. But hey, she passed.

Her friends on the beach encouraged her to continue contacting the media with the story, but she never contacted the media only her senator, so what? She can't name these friends, so she calls them beach friends. None of which were willing to be character witnesses. Meanwhile, Judge Kavanaugh had hundreds of character witnesses step up in hours.

Dr. Fords lawyers, out of the kindness of their hearts, are helping her for FREE. Why, she's a doctor. Someone, she's not sure who set up a FEW gofundme pages pages for her with just one sitting at over $550,000. But she promises she's not getting anything for her testimony. There will be no book deal. Today.

She is really smart, has a PhD and teaches graduate students. She knows which part of her brain stores which memories and why. She is just unable to understand basic questions and was the only person in America that didn't know investigators agreed to fly to her. She somehow heard testifying in front of the entire world was the only forum to tell her truth she has been so ashamed to speak of the past 36 years. 
Unbelievable, period


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I only wish I could hit multiple likes!

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The best part, though, was Senator Flake (so aptly named).

He decided that there should indeed be an investigation by the FIB...oops, sorry...FBI, because he got cornered in an elevator by three yammering women.
One of them was videoed and recorded saying (paraphrased) "I was sexually attacked, so therefore you have to investigate Kavanaugh's attack on Ford."
(She did NOT say that she had been "attacked by Kavanaugh," but only that she had been "attacked.")

It was the ultimate _non-sequitur_: "It happened to me, therefore it also must've happened to her."
I guess that has to be what sexist men used to call "feminine logic." And also, statements like that are exactly why the result is those so-called "sexist men."

But (as Jean said) Flake flaked. He gave in to them.
Arizona now has much to answer for, not least of which is, "Where are Flake's testicles?"

Jean and I stand with Andy Brown and The Kingfish: "We'se regusted."


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flakes testicles are in McCains casket. 


Amos and Andy? Man, you’re datin yourself ‘dere Kingfish.

Btw, my wife and I watched most of the testimony of both of them. She thinks Ford is a little bit psycho.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

crewchief said:


> I wondering how much Coke gave her for sitting that opened coke bottle in front of everybody in America,,,, LOL


*Limited edition............*
Click to enlarge......................................................................................


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The best part, though, was Senator Flake (so aptly named).
> 
> He decided that there should indeed be an investigation by the FIB...oops, sorry...FBI, because he got cornered in an elevator by three yammering women.
> One of them was videoed and recorded saying (paraphrased) "I was sexually attacked, so therefore you have to investigate Kavanaugh's attack on Ford."
> ...


Flakes elevator woman has been linked to George Soros.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

TheReaper said:


> Flakes elevator woman has been linked to George Soros.


Of course. Democrats will stoop to any level to intimidate anyone who is against their agenda.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

TheReaper said:


> I'm pretty sure she lied.


I'm pretty sure that she was either drugged up or mentally ill, or both. She went from lip quivering blubbering to laughter like flipping a switch. Nut case. She can't remember what town or house she was in, who drove her to and home from the party, but she remembers 100% that it was Kavanaugh that groped her. She's a paid liar with over half a million in her "Go Fund Me" account. Plus whatever Soros ponies up.


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I think Ford is unstable, a liar and in it for the money. Strange that she can't remember a single thing that can be verified. It just doesn't add up, plus her performance before the committie came off as phony to me. I guess it's possible to forget lots of things from 35 years ago, but I seriously doubt that one can ONLY remember things that cannot be verified.

IF reports I have seen are true, her "Go Fund Me Accounts", that she "allegedly" has nothing to do with, are approaching three-quarters of a million smackers. AND....it's still early in the game. She may be luney-tunes, but "someone" (husband ?) knows how to use her to make a quick buck. Wonder what her cut will be?

In the end, it is likely to be "he said", "she said" and Kavanaugh WILL be confirmed. Unfortunately, his reputation will be damaged.

Oh yeah, from my own personal experience, I KNOW that women lie more than men...lol


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Swampguy said:


> I think Ford is unstable, a liar and in it for the money. Strange that she can't remember a single thing that can be verified. It just doesn't add up, plus her performance before the committie came off as phony to me. I guess it's possible to forget lots of things from 35 years ago, but I seriously doubt that one can ONLY remember things that cannot be verified.
> 
> IF reports I have seen are true, her "Go Fund Me Accounts", that she "allegedly" has nothing to do with, are approaching three-quarters of a million smackers. AND....it's still early in the game. She may be luney-tunes, but "someone" (husband ?) knows how to use her to make a quick buck. Wonder what her cut will be?
> 
> ...


Just like when you hear the name Clarence Thomas you think about Anita Hill.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Does any one here remember the Duke La Cross team, Or the Rolling Stone story about a rape at a party, Why is it that repressed memories recovered The method is questioned by police before going forward and immediately drop if done by hypnosis it most states.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just released: Dems announce another Kavanaugh sexual assault victim:

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155742257581981&set=a.10152516132066981&type=3&theater


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I remember the Duke LA cross mess.


----------

